# Blackboy's weight @ 4.5 months 😎



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Bb is 41lbs at 4.5 months.
Post your puppies' pics and their weights! (Maybe their parents too =D hehe)


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

This is his father 85-90 lbs

This is his mother 65-70 lbs


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Big boy!

Lucy is 50lbs at 8 months.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Carriana said:


> Big boy!
> 
> Lucy is 50lbs at 8 months.


Oh yeah now that's a nice pit! Big head thick body. Lucy gonna be right!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Blackboy said:


> Oh yeah now that's a nice pit! Big head thick body. Lucy gonna be right!


Lucy isn't a "pit". She's an American Bully.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Haha bb is half bully half game


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Blackboy said:


> Haha bb is half bully half game


So he aint a "pit" either... and neither of his paremts look like a game dog anyway...


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

I will enjoy watching Lucy grow


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Just Tap Pits said:


> So he aint a "pit" either... and neither of his paremts look like a game dog anyway...


Haha, yeah but I see them as pits. Just different kinds. 
I know what you mean though.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Blackboy said:


> Haha, yeah but I see them as pits. Just different kinds.
> I know what you mean though.


Honestly no I dont know what u mean... im not ginna get in a huge debate or argument but if you evet laid hands on a TRUE apbt you'd knowbthe difference immediately. Hes a nice lookimg dog and all jusy not a "pit" or my cup of tea... im sure hes a blessing and you love him. . Id just read a lot and try to learn the differences


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Honestly no I dont... im not ginna get in a huge debate or argument but if you evet laid hands on a TRUE apbt you'd knowbthe difference immediately. Hes a nice lookimg dog and all jusy not a "pit" or my cup of tea... im sure hes a blessing and you love him. . Id just read a lot and try to learn the differences


Haha thanks. I will get me a true apbt later on though.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I dnt have a "real" apbt either so dnt think its that man...

Flex









Hooker









Louis









And a dog I worked with all summer and fall gage


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Idh any pups so u gotta deal with my grown dogs


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like you are going to have a big mutt! Here's mine, she will be 7 months old next week and currently weights 64lbs.

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Idh any pups so u gotta deal with my grown dogs


I personally like looking at pictures of nice looking adult dogs just as much as puppies

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

TeamCourter said:


> I personally like looking at pictures of nice looking adult dogs just as much as puppies
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Idk about nice looking but they're grown lol


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Idk about nice looking but they're grown lol


Well I think they are pretty cute lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

TeamCourter said:


> Looks like you are going to have a big mutt! Here's mine, she will be 7 months old next week and currently weights 64lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hoping he gets super big lol


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Shoot! I'd havta take out a loan to feed them big suckers!

Goodlookin dogs tho.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lucius (APBT) at 10 months and 37lbs of crazy! 









And Pyra (APBT) at 1 year old and 41lbs and intensity


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^^ bout to be 78lbs of stolen


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Bahahaha!! You'd have to pry them out of my grip! And I have a grip like my bulldogs


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ill leave that comment alone out of respect lol


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lucius (APBT) at 10 months and 37lbs of crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now them is bulldogs coach!


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Junior this past Saturday was 58.6 lbs @ 5 months. That's including his set back surviving parvo which only made him stronger.



He gets many compliments for his maple leave at his chest.





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Dang that's a huge pit!


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

verdugo said:


> Junior this past Saturday was 58.6 lbs @ 5 months. That's including his set back surviving parvo which only made him stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep us updated!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Blackboy I think you best read through the stickies on here and get to know what a pit is... There is an enormous difference between a mutt or bully and an American Pit Bull Terrier. Coach has shown you excellent examples of what APBTs look like. if you compare those pics with the other mutts and bullies in this thread (Sorry JTP, you have cute mutts though). 

My dog looks closer to a apbt that your dog, but I will still call him a mutt.

Just because you like to call your dog a pit, doesn't make him one. I feel the same way about people who dye their hair red, their bitchass is still blonde or brunette.

If wishes were horses, beggars would ride.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Its cool... but for the record 3 of them dogs have peds and I know what they are lol... they're no more mutts than bullies are lol


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Katey said:


> I feel the same way about people who dye their hair red, their bitchass is still blonde or brunette.
> 
> If wishes were horses, beggars would ride.


Hey! You watch it lol. I dye my hair red.

Ammo is 10 months. He's about 60 pounds I think.



Cain is about to be 2 and he's 55 pounds


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes!

junior will be huge and an awesome family dog and I'm not all psycho like other members "not saying everyone are" but that they love to have "ancestors" and to trace their lineage. They transfer this to dogs, horses, cattle.... just about anything living.

When I take Jr out many people come over and pet him as he's friendly with humans and dogs alike although he does look like a mix breed I'm proud to be his master and he received more love and attention than many dogs I have met.

Keep us posted with BB pics. Your puppy and mine are unique that's all its matter.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Hey! You watch it lol. I dye my hair red.
> 
> Ammo is 10 months. He's about 60 pounds I think.
> 
> ...


Those are awesome pictures! That's what this should be about and not about who and who's not papered but about how our companions make us feel when we take pics of them to share it other dogs owners. Because at the end that's what they are Pets dogs etc they are not royalty just our best friends.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

verdugo said:


> Those are awesome pictures! That's what this should be about and not about who and who's not papered but about how our companions make us feel when we take pics of them to share it other dogs owners. Because at the end that's what they are Pets dogs etc they are not royalty just our best friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds like you have a case of breed or paper envy....

Ive never seen anyone talk down to anyone for not having a papered dog... I dont appriciate the insinuation that paperless dogs are shunned here...


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ive never seen anyone talk down to anyone for not having a papered dog... I dont appriciate the insinuation that paperless dogs are shunned here...


Even though JTP and I don't always (never ) see eye to eye I agree with this. I have never seen anyone talk badly about anyone's dogs purebred or not regardless of how I feel about the rest of the post. This forum is all about dogs and the people that love them.


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Seems to me that you completely missed the point of my comment but let's just leave it like that you are entitled to your opinion but the envy part made me laugh!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Katey said:


> Blackboy I think you best read through the stickies on here and get to know what a pit is... There is an enormous difference between a mutt or bully and an American Pit Bull Terrier. Coach has shown you excellent examples of what APBTs look like. if you compare those pics with the other mutts and bullies in this thread (Sorry JTP, you have cute mutts though).
> 
> My dog looks closer to a apbt that your dog, but I will still call him a mutt.
> 
> ...


Lol I know the differences though. To me a mutt would be a lab/pit etc (that's imo.) So you guys saying, a bully is classified as another breed like the dogos and American bulldogs? Haha and I don't know why some people get so offensive with these subjects (not saying only you.) Imma just use "dog" instead of pit in the future. Lol But thanks, your dog looks good too.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Blackboy said:


> Lol I know the differences though. To me a mutt would be a lab/pit etc (that's imo.) So you guys saying, a bully is classified as another breed like the dogos and American bulldogs? Haha and I don't know why some people get so offensive with these subjects (not saying only you.) Imma just use "dog" instead of pit in the future. Lol But thanks, your dog looks good too.


I done bit my tung long enuf! look blackboy and verdego, some of us/ these ppl have spent a life time with these fine animals.

we have a passion that is unrivaled! a love for the apbt that you cannot and will not ever know!

now what part do you not get? it aint about the papers! papers don't make the dog! the dog makes the papers!

you calling a dog a pit when you have no idea or you know for a fact that it is not, burns some of us to the core. we/they suffer for that crap that's being labeled already!

now I aint got nothing against yall! I can be very civil when I have to! but I want you to think about something!

a man in your town has a few APBT'S in his yard! he wgt pulls and confo shows them. yard is always clean dogs are treated well and he has never had a problem anyway what so ever!

now another person on the other side of the tracks has a yard full of mixed dogs that folks have been calling pits and and he lets them breed and sells the pups. his yard is clean and the dogs are healthy.
but ever once in a while one gets out and hurts a dog, or runs the mailman back in the truck. he has visit after visit from the le and ac! and the same thing happens with the folks he sold pups to!

then one day a old bitty on the county council decides to get the [pits] out of her town because one of the socalled [pits] bit her gr son!
and she is successful!

now lets go back to the man with the real APBTS! HE HAS A FEW CHOICES; PUT ALL HIS DOGS DOWN THAT HE AND HIS FAMILY LOVE! HE CAN GIVE HIS APBTS TO A TRUSTED FRIEND IN ANOTHER STATE OR COUNTY! OR HE CAN PACK UP ALL HIS SHIT HIS APBTS AND HIS FAMILY AND MOVE!

LET ME ASK YOU! WHAT WOULD YOU DO? THIS MAN NEVER HAD 1 DAM ISSUE WITH HIS ABPTS! WHAT WOULD YOU DO?

ITS THE PASSION THAT DRIVES US TO FEEL THE WAY WE DO! IT'S THE LOVE WE HAVE FOR THE DOGS THAT MAKES US SAY THE THINGS WE DO IN THREADS LIKE THIS!
YOU WILL NEVER KNOW THAT FEELING! I HOPE YALL DO LOVE DOGS! AND TAKE GOOD CARE OF THEM! AND PROTECT THEM FROM IDIOTS!

THIS IS AND WILL BE THE LAST TIME I GET INTO ONE OF THESE THREADS!
I TRY HARD NOT TO HURT FEELINGS AND WOULD NOT DO IT INTENTIONALLY!

UNTIL YALL KNOW AND FEEL THE SAME PASSION AND FIRE ABOUT THE FINE ANIMAL CALLED THE APBT, YOU WILL NOT UNDERSTAND.
SOME WILL SUGAR COAT THE TRUTH! SOME WILL SAY ''AW HELL,IT DONT MATTER'' WELL TELL THAT TO THE DOGMEN THAT HAVE HAD TO GO THREW WHAT THE ABOVE MAN DID! SEE WHAT HAPPENS TO YOU!
WISH YOU WELL WITH YOUR DOG/ DOGS! AND REMEMBER THE FOLKS LIKE THE OLD BITTY DONT KNOW A BULLDOG FROM A BULLFROG! SO BECAREFUL!

YIS, RICKY.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Well said Welder!! This is exactly how many of us feel.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Excellent post Welder! Exactly why we preach so much and come down so hard on people. Unfortunately you can only lead the horse to the water.... you sure as hell can't make em drink!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BOOOOOM

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Wilder.

So we black boy and myself give pits a bad name? People should realize we are not in fighting rigs we care and are passionate about our pets like anyone here, I'm here for research for information not to be involved in arguments. I do believe we are all adults here but if there's something else to be said we can go and debate our differences which at the end it will tarn the post of putting pictures of our whatever we may call it. Pitbulls, Apbt. Bullies etc this us not a dog show we are not competing against each other so perhaps you need to TONE DOWN A NOTCH. we are not getting any prizes here!

Thanks.

George & Pitbull mix Jr.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

verdugo said:


> Wilder.
> 
> So we black boy and myself give pits a bad name? People should realize we are not in fighting rigs we care and are passionate about our pets like anyone here, I'm here for research for information not to be involved in arguments. I do believe we are all adults here but if there's something else to be said we can go and debate our differences which at the end it will tarn the post of putting pictures of our whatever we may call it. Pitbulls, Apbt. Bullies etc this us not a dog show we are not competing against each other *so perhaps you need to TONE DOWN A NOTCH. we are not getting any prizes here!*
> 
> ...


Perhaps if you logged in on a computer (since I know you can't tell the difference on the app), you would realize that Welder is a Moderator here, and has the authority to address any situation he feels necessary. You shouldn't address Mods/Staff as you did there with the all caps that I bolded for you.

I am also a Mod and am here to back my fellow staff members. Nobody said we were at a show, so you can drop that line right in the dirt. However, we do feel it important to educate and make people aware when someone is labeling their dog incorrectly. It is ignorance like you just posted (about calling all bully breed type dogs "pits") that causes problems for the likes of us with purebred dogs. That's great you love your dog just the same as we love ours, but do your dog a favor and call it what it is, and not a "pit". Why is it so hard to understand that if you don't have an APBT, it's not a "pit bull"!?:hammer:


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Lol that's what I'm saying! Just post pictures of your puppies and keep it moving.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

verdugo said:


> Wilder.
> 
> So we black boy and myself give pits a bad name? People should realize we are not in fighting rigs we care and are passionate about our pets like anyone here, I'm here for research for information not to be involved in arguments. I do believe we are all adults here but if there's something else to be said we can go and debate our differences which at the end it will tarn the post of putting pictures of our whatever we may call it. Pitbulls, Apbt. Bullies etc this us not a dog show we are not competing against each other so perhaps you need to TONE DOWN A NOTCH. we are not getting any prizes here!
> 
> ...


Youre not gonna get very far treading on this water Verdugo.. You say we are all adults.. Youre talking to a Vietnam Veteran Green Beret, that's been in dogs a long time...(welder) 
Youre barking up the wrong tree..

And yes.. some of us get prizes here


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

So you telling me that been a MOD gives the status of trolling people as they wish? Losing someone temper is not a good sign. the fact that I should be intimidated when I have only post ideas and pictures and even help others that's what makes it a community. And I'm sorry that I couldn't own a PC. If our misfortune is not having the knowledge you all have then why are we MOD'S? Not to abuse but to redirect and help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Tyson (APBT) 7 months weighing in at 46.2lbs 







[/URL][/IMG]

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

verdugo said:


> So you telling me that been a MOD gives the status of trolling people as they wish? Losing someone temper is not a good sign. the fact that I should be intimidated when I have only post ideas and pictures and even help others that's what makes it a community. And I'm sorry that I couldn't own a PC. If our misfortune is not having the knowledge you all have then why are we MOD'S? Not to abuse but to redirect and help.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nobody is trying to intimidate you, and he's not trolling. Nobody is faulting you for not owning a pc either, I was simply stating if you could or would ever log in from a pc, you would know Welder is a Mod. That's why I didn't issue you an infraction for your response, I just gave you a head's up about who you were addressing in the manner you did. You are not a mod... those of us who are mods, have earned our rank because of our experience with the dogs. Nobody is abusing you or the OP. We are simply trying to get a point across and it seems to be falling on deaf ears. If you choose to continue to call every dog you see a "pit' bless your soul and the 4-legged lives you have dealings with. That's all I will say about that.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Perhaps if you logged in on a computer (since I know you can't tell the difference on the app), you would realize that Welder is a Moderator here, and has the authority to address any situation he feels necessary. You shouldn't address Mods/Staff as you did there with the all caps that I bolded for you.
> 
> I am also a Mod and am here to back my fellow staff members. Nobody said we were at a show, so you can drop that line right in the dirt. However, we do feel it important to educate and make people aware when someone is labeling their dog incorrectly. It is ignorance like you just posted (about calling all bully breed type dogs "pits") that causes problems for the likes of us with purebred dogs. That's great you love your dog just the same as we love ours, but do your dog a favor and call it what it is, and not a "pit". Why is it so hard to understand that if you don't have an APBT, it's not a "pit bull"!?:hammer:


Ahh.. Yeah, we got pitbulls. Why don't you guys go on google and type in pitbull image and see what pops up. Lmao go argue with them.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Because if Google search results said it, it must be true? Give me a freaking break kid. Ignorance breeds ignorance.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

HeavyJeep said:


> Youre not gonna get very far treading on this water Verdugo.. You say we are all adults.. Youre talking to a Vietnam Veteran Green Beret, that's been in dogs a long time...(welder)
> Youre barking up the wrong tree..
> 
> And yes.. some of us get prizes here


Lol danggg you're so gangstaaaa!


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Carriana said:


> Because if Google search results said it, it must be true? Give me a freaking break kid. Ignorance breeds ignorance.


I never said it was correct! Lol my point is good luck changing everyone's pov. 
Looks like you're getting mad "kid". Take chill pill.


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Nobody is trying to intimidate you, and he's not trolling. Nobody is faulting you for not owning a pc either, I was simply stating if you could or would ever log in from a pc, you would know Welder is a Mod. That's why I didn't issue you an infraction for your response, I just gave you a head's up about who you were addressing in the manner you did. You are not a mod... those of us who are mods, have earned our rank because of our experience with the dogs. Nobody is abusing you or the OP. We are simply trying to get a point across and it seems to be falling on deaf ears. If you choose to continue to call every dog you see a "pit' bless your soul and the 4-legged lives you have dealings with. That's all I will say about that.


Thanks for the education and yes I can't see who's mod as I don't have or own a personal computer. I'm mobile. And no deaf ears here trust me I know what I have its a dog half mix pitbull mutt no harm there but yelling at user's is not an answer if you know what I mean. I respect and appreciate what you all do but respect is earned not imposed yes? I will leave the post wishing more pictures of beautiful dogs and their weight.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

More like y'all give us a break. Haha it's a picture thread and y'all acting like it a courtroom.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Blackboy said:


> I never said it was correct! Lol my point is good luck changing everyone's pov.
> Looks like you're getting mad "kid". Take chill pill.


Education happens one mind at a time. We're doing our part. Are you here to help or to hinder?

And who's mad? I'm simply pointing out the holes in your very limited knowledge on the matter. Nothing more.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Blackboy said:


> I never said it was correct! Lol my point is good luck changing everyone's pov.
> Looks like you're getting mad "kid". Take chill pill.


The internet is never wrong.. Im a French model.  You didn't know!

Actually, thank you. I need the luck to help change the majoritys minds. That's why we are here lol
\

Let me ask you this.. You ever heard of a nanny dog?
Google that! 

Then google google and see what happens


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

verdugo said:


> I will leave the post wishing more pictures of beautiful dogs and their weight.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Search the thousands of threads we have here for the pics and info you desire.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Blackboy said:


> Lol danggg you're so gangstaaaa!


And youre in Biloxi? Little close to be running your mouth. Come East and see what a APBT really is. Then go running home and compare what you see to the "pibulls" you know


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You're correct verdugo, respect is earned and while he may have come off abrasive, he (as are many others) are tired of having this same argument every couple days and people not listening. The purpose of this forum is to educate, and everyone has their own style, if you will. If we were to just leave it alone and not correct anyone for mislabeling their dog, then we wouldn't be doing much educating, now would we?

Black Boy... unfortunately we can't change what Google shows to be a "pit bull", however, when people join this forum, we can attempt to change the idea of each individual as to what a "pit bull" actually is.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Carriana said:


> Education happens one mind at a time. We're doing our part. Are you here to help or to hinder?
> 
> And who's mad? I'm simply pointing out the holes in your very limited knowledge on the matter. Nothing more.


Haha but we all know that's not gonna happen.. How sad. I mean yeah, bb is a mutt pit. So what? Go check everyone that call their dogs, pits. Good luck.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

HeavyJeep said:


> The internet is never wrong.. Im a French model.  You didn't know!
> 
> Actually, thank you. I need the luck to help change the majoritys minds. That's why we are here lol
> \
> ...


Haha let me ask you this, what's the name and subject of the thread? 
Nice commercial btw.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

HeavyJeep said:


> And youre in Biloxi? Little close to be running your mouth. Come East and see what a APBT really is. Then go running home and compare what you see to the "pibulls" you know


Haha looking up my location and everything? Get off my nuts! Lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blackboy said:


> Ahh.. Yeah, we got pitbulls. Why don't you guys go on google and type in pitbull image and see what pops up. Lmao go argue with them.


I know you didn't type that with a straight face lmmmmfao

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

ThaLadyPit said:


> You're correct verdugo, respect is earned and while he may have come off abrasive, he (as are many others) are tired of having this same argument every couple days and people not listening. The purpose of this forum is to educate, and everyone has their own style, if you will. If we were to just leave it alone and not correct anyone for mislabeling their dog, then we wouldn't be doing much educating, now would we?
> 
> Black Boy... unfortunately we can't change what Google shows to be a "pit bull", however, when people join this forum, we can attempt to change the idea of each individual as to what a "pit bull" actually is.


I respect that, but you guys could do it in a nicer way.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I know you didn't type that with a straight face lmmmmfao
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lmaoooo! What you think? Now my thread is ruined.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok friend if yall thought that was abrasive yall are nuts!

Jeep i aint a nam vet. Missed it a few years.

But thanks!

All i was trying to do was clue yall into why we feel the way we do!

If yall want to take it other than that thats on yall!

You/yall ruined the thread, not i!

Heavyjeep; dont waste your time!

I ma try and stay away from threads like this because ima baaaaaad boy!

Yis, ricky.


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Welder,

I get it and I'm not saying u are bad or mean obviously you are the elder and wise in my opinion you should transmit that experience to younger generations and trust me I get it it gets frustrating please accept my apologies if I offended you in any way. And please let's make this experience a good one with a happy ending.

Thanks.

George.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

He aint envious but hes gotta make sure to tell us his "companion" is equal to working dogs a n d dogs thst can be traced back a hindred years(even tho never once has anyonw said his mutt wasnt)... he also has to argue yet another blue dogs a "pit"... 

Then we "gots tha gangsta" who be know what pitz be yo... my head hurts so bad reading all this stupidity in one place...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Excellent post Welder! Exactly why we preach so much and come down so hard on people. Unfortunately you can only lead the horse to the water.... you sure as hell can't make em drink!


No but if you hold their head under long enough they drown...


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Lol I posted my pup in the middle of a war!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

My dog's still a pit! Haha


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

=)


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Blackboy said:


> My dog's still a pit! Haha


your dog is a hole in the ground?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

welder said:


> Yis, ricky.


 Dually noted,


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> your dog is a hole in the ground?


Lmao :stupid: :goodpost:


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

HeavyJeeps "Great Googly Moogly" 38lbs..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

HeavyJeep said:


> your dog is a hole in the ground?


Lmmmfao dead

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

pitso said:


> Lol I posted my pup in the middle of a war!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's alright, LOL, good looking pup you got there


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Saint Francis said:


> It's alright, LOL, good looking pup you got there


Lol thank you. He's a heart breaker 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Blackboy said:


> My dog's still a pit! Haha


You know, I probably typed a whole novel the other day defending newbies and asking the forum to take it a bit easier on them. But posts like these ones just make it easier to understand how some people get burnt out and snippy with new people. Everyone was being very nice and trying to educate and it gets thrown back in their face like this and then they are laughed at. It's a real shame, IMO... I hope you go back later on when things have settled down and really consider what everyone is telling you. It's hard to really read and absorb what is being said when everyone is riled up but there are quite a few really great posts here.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oooooooo I like that boy of yours HJ


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

HeavyJeep said:


> HeavyJeeps "Great Googly Moogly" 38lbs..


I saw this earlier but couldn't comment at the moment. That's a very nice looking dog!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

holy shit...I just caught up on this thread..Google Google Google..lol

HJ that's a huge ass chain.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Hey! You watch it lol. I dye my hair red.


hahaha.... I'll make an exception for you because I like you. (I'm only an elitist because I am a natural ginger)


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

verdugo said:


> Those are awesome pictures! That's what this should be about and not about who and who's not papered but about how our companions make us feel when we take pics of them to share it other dogs owners. Because at the end that's what they are Pets dogs etc they are not royalty just our best friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What a cute pup!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just Tap Pits said:


> No but if you hold their head under long enough they drown...


Ha Ha! This is true... Lemme have 'em first!



Blackboy said:


> Haha looking up my location and everything? Get off my nuts! Lol


Uh, no! You posted it for everyone to see, duh!:hammer: On the computer, it's available on every post you make, under your username and the reputation you've earned, as well as your post count.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Katey said:


> hahaha.... I'll make an exception for you because I like you. (I'm only an elitist because I am a natural ginger)


Well thanks lol. I don't say I'm a red head though. I have brown hair. I just hate it haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Well thanks lol. I don't say I'm a red head though. I have brown hair. I just hate it haha.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I grew up not watching to have the hair color I have. But now of course I love it!


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Katey said:


> What a cute pup!


Thanks Kate this is jr. And he's a mutt. And I love him to death. Even though he also lick me to dead. Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scerv (Sep 4, 2012)

*jax 1 year 55lb*

my mutt..but i like him


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

Princess the bitch 42lbs of never ending energy mutt.


----------

